# Home-Server Aufbau



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (26. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Community,

ich habe ein Heim-Projekt, und kann mich nicht entscheiden, was ich auf mein Server aufspielen soll... Ich möchte gerne folgende Dienste auf dem Server laufen lassen:
-FTP-Server
-Samba-Server (alternativ auch Windows Datei-Freigabe)
-Teamspeak3-Server
-NginX
-SSH
-Remote-Desktop
-Steam In-Home-Stream

Das ganze hatte ich schonmal unter Linux Laufen, ich möchte möglichst bei Linux bleiben aber da komme ich zu einem Problem. Ich habe eine AverMedia Live Gamer HD Lite, für die es keine Linux Treiber gibt. und die sollte in meinem Server sein, damit ich bei meinem Hauptrechner die PCI-Lanes freiräumen kann.

Zum Server:
CPU: Intel Core i5 650
RAM: 4GB
GPU: GTX750Ti
Capture: AverMedia LiveGamer HD Lite
OS: Das ist hier die Frage.

Habe von Windows Windows 7, 8.1 Home und Pro Lizenzen.

MfG



Edit:
Mir fällt grade ein ich kann noch ein Intel Pentium 4 (1Core @3,06GHz) und 1 GB RAM hinstellen mit aus damaligen zeiten eine Nvidia 6600GT. Auch hab ich noch ne Radeon HD 4650 rumliegen.


----------



## Jimini (28. Oktober 2015)

MrSuchtFruchtLP schrieb:


> Ich habe eine AverMedia Live Gamer HD Lite, für die es keine Linux Treiber gibt. und die sollte in meinem Server sein, damit ich bei meinem Hauptrechner die PCI-Lanes freiräumen kann.


Ich würde hier zunächst in Erfahrung bringen, ob die Karte wirklich nicht unter Linux unterstützt wird. Falls dem so ist, müsstest du dich ohnehin entscheiden - Linux oder Karte.

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung von Steam-Streaming, kann daher also keine weiteren Tipps geben. Samba, NginX, TS3, SSH und FTP läuft aber unter jeder beliebigen Distribution, weswegen das Streaming hier die einzig relevante Anforderung darstellt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## freezy94 (28. Oktober 2015)

Steam-Streaming funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei unter Linux sowie Windows.
5 GHz WLAN-Verbindung in direkter Nähe ist stark von Vorteil, am besten erfolg die Anbindung über LAN (bei mir über DLAN).


----------



## _maxe (29. Oktober 2015)

Steam streaming läuft wirklich einwandfrei. 
Schau ob du die Karte nicht doch unter Linux zum laufen bekommst.

Notfalls konntest du ja überlegen sie auszubauen und, falls in einem gaming PC eine nvidia karte verbaut ist, über shadowplay das ganze aufnehmen.


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (29. Oktober 2015)

@jimini ich habe leider nix gefunden wie die zum laufen zu bekommen ist, da ich aber eine Software brauche um das signal mir anzuzeigen die es seitens avermedia nur für windoof gibt.

@freezy94 läuft über switch cat 6a

@_maxe wie gesagt brauche die Software, und ja ich habe eine NV GTX 980 aber ich will andere Sachen aufnehmen als mein Rechner  shadowplay wird schon fleißig benutzt


----------



## Bunkasan (1. November 2015)

Schau dir das mal an, möglich isses die Avermedia virtualisiert unterLinux zu betreiben, allerdings mit aufwand:

https://translate.google.de/transla...rmedia-live-gamer-hd-prawie-pod-linuksem.html


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (1. November 2015)

@bunkasan Das hatte ich auch schon gesehen ... Das würde ich sogar machen wenn das nicht so Mega aufwendig wäre... interessant fände ich das für mein Hauptrechner aber beim Zocken ist mir dann die skalierung zu "schlecht".
Letzendlich mach ich das ganze jetzt umgekehrt... Habe jetzt Windows Server Laufen und bin grade dabei soweit alles darauf zum laufen zu bekommen, damit aber vorerst trozdem alles funktioniert habe ich mit VMware von der PhysicalDrive gebootet die noch mit dem Linux Server Bestückt ist. wobei ich sagen muss das dass auch nicht schlecht läuft


----------



## Bunkasan (1. November 2015)

Skalierung zu schlecht? Mit QEMU??? Ich zocke sei Jahren in ner Win7-VM mit Xenunterbau und durchgereichter 290X. Beim 3DMark rutsch ich gegenüber Windows baremetal ~100 Punkte ab im Firesrtike. (mit parallel laufender ServerVM). Im normalen Betrieb nicht spürbar. Aberwenns für dich so läuft.


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (1. November 2015)

@bunkasan Das was ich gesehen habe ist bei Battlefield Hardline mit potenter hardware grade 60 fps möglich ... mit schwankungen bis auf 40 runter .... und ich habe mit nicht viel mehr leistung permanent 140 fps plus ... aber wenn du dir die zeit nehmen würdest mir das so zu erklären wie das geht, das ich das reporduzieren kann, dann bin ich gerne bereit das auch so zu machen.


----------



## Bunkasan (1. November 2015)

Wäre natürlich interessant WAS du dagesehen hast. Ich gehe mal nicht von volldurchgereichter Hardware aus. 

Im Endeffekt ist es relativ simpel. Du richtest dir eine Virtualisierungsumgebung ein, die QEMU nutzt (Xen, KVM,...), installierst eine Windows-VM, und reichst (wie ist unterschliedlich je nach Umgebung) die Avermedia an die VM durch. Feddich... und im Idealfall solltest du nahezu native Performance (auf dem durchgerechten Gerät) haben.

Aber da du ja Linuxvertraut bist... der Idealfall wird wahrscheinlich nicht unmittelbar eintreten... 

Mit meiner 5870 lief das Out-of-the-box, an meiner 290x hab ich mirfast die Zähne ausgebissen. Versuchs lieber nur, wenn du genug Zeit für Bastelei hast.


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (1. November 2015)

also an sich läuft mein server jetzt so ^^ für mich wäre jetzt interessant nur wie ich die QEMU einrichte auf meinem Hauptrechner, da ich linux nicht sehr gut kenne, alles was ich damit gemacht habe war mehr oder minder gegooglet... aber ich würde es gerne als main OS nehmen da es super schnell läuft, aber ich möchte auch nicht aufs gaming verzichten. Und da ich nicht so sehr viel lust habe mich da für jedes bisschen mit der QEMU einzulesen, da die tutorials die ich gefunden habe doch schon ein Vorwissen voraussetzen welches ich nicht habe... dachte ich mir das man sich mal "zusammensetzen" kann und das mal schritt für schritt durchgehen könnte ^^


----------



## Bunkasan (1. November 2015)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/linux-und-sonstige-betriebssysteme/108786-xen-und-3d.html

Lies dir das mal durch. Das waren die Anfänge des ganzen...  Es ist inzwischen wesentlich einfach geworden, allerdings meiner meinung nach immer noch nichts für Anfänger... ausser sie wollen danach Fortgeschritten sein... 

Falls dich das nicht abschreckt, können wir ja mal einegrundsätzlichen Kompatibiltätscheck deiner Hardware machen...


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (1. November 2015)

Bahnhof ?! aber ich will danach fortgeschritten sein ^^ wäre denke ich auch nicht schlecht wenn ich Linux als Host-OS haben möchte ^^


----------



## Bunkasan (1. November 2015)

Ich will jetzt mal ganz erhlich sein. Das ganze ist allerdings selbst für Fortgeschrittene ein größeres Projekt. Mach ma einen Dualboot, installier Linux und versuch eine Xen/KVM Umgebung zum laufen zu bekommen. Für Ubuntu und Debian gibts da prima Tutorials auch in Deutsch. Setz dich intesiv damit auseinander, versuch herauszufinden, ob es  jemand mit deinen Komponenten zum laufen gebracht hat, oder ob eine  davon grundsätzlich auscheidet. Zieh in betracht, eventuell eine USB  Soundlösung nutzen zu müssen. Soundkarte durchreichen ist PITA DELUXE. Um vernünftig zu arbeiten, solltest du auch einen USB Controller durchreichen, ergo, du brauchst mindestens 2. Garantie dass es mit deiner Hardware überhaupt jemals stabil läuft, kann dir aber keiner geben. 

Wenn die Umgebung läuft, und du zumindest zum Großteil deiner Hardware Informationen hast, dann wäre der richtige Zeitpunkt um dich nochmal zu melden bezüglich Hardwaredurchreichen...


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (1. November 2015)

Gut dann weis ich ja was ich heute und die ganze woche noch machen kann... das ist jetzt wirklich was was mich mal reizt ^^ ich hatte mich eig die ganze zeit nur um linux gestreubt wegen der "wenigen" games die man spielen kann... ich weis das viele indie titel jetzt kommen aber ich meine so die Tripple A Titel, bzw alles was mit DirectX zu tun hat. Und das ist leider das ist "leider" das haupt was ich spiele...

welche Distro sollte ich denn deiner meinung nach nehmen? Mag gerne viele infos in der Taskleiste... hab gesehen das es da einige gibt


----------



## Bunkasan (1. November 2015)

Eher Monate... Aber ich habs auch nicht anders gelernt. Wie gesagt, am besten *ubtuntu oder Debian, bei Xen kann ich dir am meisten weiterhelfen. Die Oberfläche ist ziemlich wumpe. Je nach Geschmack. Anpassen und mit Infos zuballern kann man jede. Xen unter einem dabian(fork) zu installieren ist auch ziemlich einfach. Alles als fertige Pakete vorhanden. Eine Windows VM zum laufen zu bekommen ist auch noch kein großes Kunststück.

Die meiste Arbeit wird das googlen deiner Hardware und das raussuchen brauchbarer Informationen.

Womit du dich auch schon mal beschäftigen solltest, ist das konfigurieren und bauen eines Kernels. Das wird sehr wahrscheinlich notwendig. Xen von hand kompilieren und patchen möglichweise auch. Da sollten also Grundkenntnisse vorhanden sein.

Wie fit bist du im terminal? Das wird dein bester freund ab heute...


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (1. November 2015)

Terminal relativ fit... und kernel bauen kann ich nicht ^^ bin schon gescheitert an der installation des nvidia treibers xD
man könnte sich ja mal auf nem TS oder skype oder der gleichen treffen und sich da mal austauschen  das geht evtl einfacher als wenn ich jetzt jedes mal hier ein eintrag schreibe (wobei das für andere dann auch nachvollziehbarer wäre)


----------



## Bunkasan (1. November 2015)

Erstens das, und zweitens können dir hier auch andere bei kleineren Problemen helfen, wenn ich mal ne Weile keine Zeit hab reinzuschauen.


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (1. November 2015)

so, ich habe jetzt Ubuntu 15.10 installiert. Jetzt kann ich Xen nicht installieren. es heißt das:

```
configure: error: Unable to find Python development headers
configure: error: ./configure failed for tools
```

wie kann ich da weiter machen, da soweit ich weiß unter Ubuntu Python ja mit installiert ist. und mit 
	
	



```
apg-get install python
```
 habe ich nur erhalten das Python bereits installiert ist.

Edit:
habe noch was gefunden was mir nicht gefällt. ich habe folgendes ausgeführt 
	
	



```
sudo grep -c "svm\mvx" /proc/cpuinfo
```
 Das Ergebnis war "0"... heißt soviel wie mein rechner unterschtützt keine Virtualisierung. Im BIOS steht das es geht, ich hatte unter Windows VMWare und alles am laufen mit VT-D und VT-X. Wieso geht es auf einmal nicht mehr?!

Intel core i7 4790k
Asus Z97-P

Edit2:
Habe hier noch was Schickes gefunden, ich geh dem mal stur nach... vlt ist das ja schon die lösung ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-AN8E8ADL0


----------



## Bunkasan (1. November 2015)

Sieht gut aus... wenns auf Anhieb klappt...  Sieht auf jeden fall einfacher aus als das gebastel mit Xen... vielleicht sollte ich mal mein System nach 6 Jahren neu aufsetzen und umsteigen... 

Hier die deutsche Version des Videos von dir: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vO-aqg0LxeI


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (1. November 2015)

Schon gefunden, teste es morgen da ich früh raus muss... Eins ware dann noch interessant zu wissen... Kann ich solange unter Linux dann 2 Bildschirme verwenden, bzw das ganze auch mit einem Bildschirm umsetzen ?


----------



## Bunkasan (2. November 2015)

Du kannst mit 2 GPUS auch 2+ pro System benutzen. Je nach dem wie du die Karte durchreichst. Oder nur einen und die VM im VNC/SDL Fenster. Oder nur einen und verschiedene Eingänge wählen... whatever...


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (2. November 2015)

Also ich würde das gerne so machen... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9QwDmYBRgg Das solange ich die Qemu nicht starte das ich dann 2 Bildschrime auf Linux habe und dann wenn ich die VM Starte das ich dann eins VM und eins Linux habe und wenn ich dann VM weider ausmache das ich dann wieder 2 Bildschirme auf Linux.


----------



## Bunkasan (2. November 2015)

Mein Setup: 3 Monitore, 2 Gpus... Linux über DVI in jeden Monitor, Windows über DP. Umschalten per Sourceknopf am Monitor.  

Damit lässt sich dein Szenario, und noch viel mehr realiseren.


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (2. November 2015)

ja, ich werde mir noch neue monitore zu weihnachten oder so ... dann kann ich ja darauf achten ... aber im moment habe ich nur ein VGA monitor zur verfügung, und ein HDMI TV 19' aber auf dem kann man nix ablesen da die schrift unleserlich ist. Und ich möchte dann auch nicht mir 800x600 kankommen damit das Langsam leserlich wird.


----------



## Bunkasan (2. November 2015)

Dann Windows im SDL Fenster und einfach auf Vollbild am zweiten Monitor...


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (2. November 2015)

ja gut dass kann man dann machen ^^ ich muss mir das mal anschauen, bin ca 15 uhr zuhause dann kann ich das machen. werde mich dann noch melden.


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (2. November 2015)

irgendwie komme ich nicht weiter, ich kann das debian 8.2 nicht auf meinem SSD Raid installieren, da es mit nicht angezeigt wird, wenn ich es dann auf meiner normalen festplatte installiere, dann bekomm ich es zwar installiert aber es scheitert dann an 
	
	



```
apt-get install qemu-kvm samba
```
... ich solle doch bitte das installations medium (USB) in /media/cdrom mounten.... habe ich dann gemacht aber es ging dann immernoch nicht.... ich habe vlt, versehentlich Debian mit dem UEFI installer installiert... führe es mit dem Legacy installer durch.... ich verzweifel hier noch.... aber es wäre zu geil wenn das klappt wie ich es mir vorstelle


----------



## Jimini (2. November 2015)

MrSuchtFruchtLP schrieb:


> irgendwie komme ich nicht weiter, ich kann das debian 8.2 nicht auf meinem SSD Raid installieren


Du kannst das Array während der Installation anlegen. Startet das Setup denn?


> es scheitert dann an
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nach der Installation ist das Installationsmedium als Quelle in /etc/apt/sources eingetragen. Einfach die Datei öffnen und die entsprechende Zeile mit einem "#" am Anfang auskommentieren 
Danach sollte es funktionieren.

MfG Jimini


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (2. November 2015)

ja Setup läuft soweit durch, ich möchte eig kein software Raid.... und danke mit der /etc/apt/sources.list .... das auskommentieren hat prima funktioniert.


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (2. November 2015)

sooo ... wieso öffnet sich mein terminal nicht mehr nachdem ich debian auf ssd installiert habe ? lol


----------



## Bunkasan (2. November 2015)

Was sagt denn /var/log/messages wenn du versuchst eins zu starten? Und wenn du ein Hardwareraid haben willst, brauchst du einen HW-Raidcontroller, Linux lügt dich da nur im gegensatz zu Windows nicht an... 

Genaugenommen übernimmt Linux nicht einfach den Softraid den du im Bios einstellst, was allerdings den Vorteil hat, dass du ihn mit auch auf jedem beliebigen Controller benutzen kannst, was bei einem Mainboardwechsel ernome Vorteile hat.


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (2. November 2015)

Womit öffnen  ich habe einen OnBoard Raid controller von intel auf dem mb


----------



## Bunkasan (2. November 2015)

STRG + ALT + F1 = TTY1 

Und nein,das ist kein HW-Controller


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (2. November 2015)

dann habe ich nur Blackscreen


----------



## Bunkasan (2. November 2015)

Okay, dann am besten nochmal installieren, und gleich den Raid mit einrichten...

EDIT: Korrektur: STRG+ALT+F1


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (2. November 2015)

Also meine Momentane konfiguration sieht so aus ... Debain 8 im Uefi (nach dem es im Legacy nicht ging) auf meiner Samsung 850 Evo, ich wollte einen Raid 0 dann mit der 850 Pro haben wollte... aber die konnte ich nur bei der GRub installation zur auswahl...

gegenwärtig konnte ich auf meiner WD Black HDD das terminal öffnen

Edit: und ich bin vom HWRAID weg da ich alles schon am laufen hatte aber auf der HDD .... und ich konnte Win7 nicht installieren wegen dem auf RAID gestelltem controller... und ich hatte nicht spontan die möglichkeit die treiber in eine ISO zu packen. und da ich das System eh nochmal dann auf die SSD umsetzen wollte war mir das dann auch egal und hab habe den Controller umgestellt.

Edit: okay kein HWRAID  und der die Tastenkombi für die konsole ist mir bekannt  auch wie ich da rauskomme


----------



## Bunkasan (2. November 2015)

Kannst du das bitte nochmal in deutscher Grammatik schreiben?  Nich bös gemeint... 

PS: Linux is es komplett wumpe was du im Controller einstellst, du kannst IMMER einen/keinen Raid erstellen.  (Solange es kein echter HWcontroller ist. Da sieht selbst Linux dann nur noch ein Laufwerk vom Raid.)


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (2. November 2015)

SSD Samsung Evo 850: Debian 8 installation mit Uefi
SSD Samsung Pro 850: leer, sollte aber eig im RAID 0 mit der Evo laufen

Onboard RAID hab ich deaktiviert, weil meine Windows 7 installtion nicht klarkommt ohne zusätzliche treiber die ich nicht parat habe.


----------



## Bunkasan (2. November 2015)

Siehe Edit.


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (2. November 2015)

jut, aber ich kann kein ssd raid bei der linux installation machen, da ich nur eine ssd zur auswahl habe


----------



## Bunkasan (2. November 2015)

Urgs... was nutzt du Debian stable oder testing? Stable ist was Treiber angeht Gammelfleisch...


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (2. November 2015)

Stable :X was soll ich sonst nehmen


----------



## Abductee (2. November 2015)

Mint Mate.
Hat Support bis 2019 und Samba ist schon bequem über einen Rechtsklick integriert.
Linux Mint 17.2 "Rafaela" - MATE (64-bit) - Linux Mint


----------



## Bunkasan (2. November 2015)

Versuchs mal hiermit... Index of /cdimage/daily-builds/daily/arch-latest/amd64/iso-cd 

@Abductee: Läuft OVMF unter Mint?


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (2. November 2015)

@Abductee kann ich mir ja auch mal angucken.
@Bunkasan wie kann ich das unter linux zu nem bootbarem stick machen? ^^ habe das unter windows nur mit rufus gemacht


----------



## Bunkasan (2. November 2015)

dd if=blabla.iso of=/dev/sd(usbdevice) bs=64k


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (2. November 2015)

gut ^^ und wie führe ich das aus, ohne terminal und konsole.... mit alt+F2 bin ich mir dann grade auch nicht so sicher ob die befehle durchlaufen


----------



## Jimini (2. November 2015)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Urgs... was nutzt du Debian stable oder testing? Stable ist was Treiber angeht Gammelfleisch...


Es würde mich sehr stark wundern, wenn man mit Debian Stable kein RAID erstellen könnte - das alles habe ich schon mehrfach gemacht. Dem Setup sollte es dabei egal sein, ob man auf SSD, HDD oder USB-Stick zugreift.
Zudem würde ich niemandem, der sich nicht gut mit Debian / Linux auskennt, ein Testing-OS empfehlen 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bunkasan (2. November 2015)

Am besten einfach nochmal Windows booten...


----------



## Bunkasan (2. November 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Es würde mich sehr stark wundern, wenn man mit Debian Stable kein RAID erstellen könnte - das alles habe ich schon mehrfach gemacht. Dem Setup sollte es dabei egal sein, ob man auf SSD, HDD oder USB-Stick zugreift.
> Zudem würde ich niemandem, der sich nicht gut mit Debian / Linux auskennt, ein Testing-OS empfehlen
> 
> MfG Jimini



Kann er aber nur, wenn er auch alle SSDs erkennt, was hier scheinbar nicht der Fall ist...

Und für etwas derart experimentelles wie vollhardwarebeschleunigte Vollvirtualisierung würde ich auch ein testing empfehlen.


----------



## Abductee (2. November 2015)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> @Abductee: Läuft OVMF unter Mint?


Laut Google läufts mit Ubuntu 14.10 und halbwegs aktuellem Kernel. Eine UEFI-Installation wird auf jeden Fall unterstützt.
Ist Debian hier die bessere Empfehlung?


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (2. November 2015)

ja aber ich kann nur hdd, 1 der beiden ssds und mein usb stick auswählen
dann muss ich mich ja wieder hinter meinen server legen damit ich an die usb ports komme :O


----------



## Bunkasan (2. November 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Laut Google läufts mit Ubuntu 14.10 und halbwegs aktuellem Kernel. Eine UEFI-Installation wird auf jeden Fall unterstützt.
> Ist Debian hier die bessere Empfehlung?



In diesem Fall ja, aber auch nur weil der Youtube Howto für Debian ist. 

Vielleicht sollteman auch mal den Threadtitel ändern,worums hier inzwischen eigentlich geht.


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (2. November 2015)

wäre durchaus sinnvoll

Edit: weiß ich nur nicht wie das geht  ausserdem kann ich immernoch nicht die 2 SSD in den RAID mit einbeziehen..... langsam stinkt mir das


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (2. November 2015)

deine iso geht schonmal besser  meine gtx980 zeigt native auflösung an und terminal geht .... melde mich nochmal ... hoffentlich geht das jetzt reibungslos


----------



## Bunkasan (2. November 2015)

Von einem Raid wärein deinem Fall eh absolut abzuraten:*** Samsung SSDs may suffer from a buggy TRIM implementation - The Tech Report


[/URL]


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (2. November 2015)

Gut zu wissen


----------



## Bunkasan (2. November 2015)

Na denn hau rein, bin gespannt obs läuft, und wie die Performance aussieht.


----------



## Abductee (2. November 2015)

Die Samsung SSDs wurden soviel ich gelesen hab schon black gelistet und sind beim nächsten Kernel dabei, das ist aber auch schon ein paar Monate her.


----------



## Bunkasan (2. November 2015)

Ich hab mich da jetzt nicht genauer eingelesen. Müsste man mal schauen, aber den Raid kann man ja auch noch nachträglich einrichten.


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (2. November 2015)

```
{process:1935}: Glib-WARNING **: /build/glib2.0-13jsla/glib2.0-2.46.1/ ./glib/gmem.c:482: costum memory allocation vtable not supported
```
Hilfe ?? Ausserdem kann QEMU Spontan keine Win7 Iso mehr booten... grade eben ging das noch.


----------



## Bunkasan (2. November 2015)

https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=802633

Such mal nach einer neuere qemu version musste wohl von Hand installieren  Kompilieren isn ich dein Ding oder?

EDIT: Möglich wäre es auch doch zu einem Ubuntuderivat zu wechseln, da scheint das Qemu-kvm Paket neuer zu sein. Wäre auf jeden fall weniger Gefrickel.


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (2. November 2015)

Habe grade mal die unstable version installiert... selber fehler again ... nein kompilieren ist nicht mein ding  gehe jetzt aber ma weg vom projekt .... setze mich da morgen wieder mit in verbindung. Meine Augenringe sind eh schon groß genug. Wenn du zeit hast könntest du mir ja morgen helfen beim Kompilieren.... wobei in der Liste fast mein rechner da ist der ohne Patch und Kompilieren möglich sei :O


----------



## Bunkasan (2. November 2015)

Mach dat. Ich würde es erst mal mit Ubuntu/mint versuchen. Wenn dat auch nicht läuft... kompilieren wa halt, ne?


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (2. November 2015)

Ouhman.... Hatte ich gewusst das dass so n rieseges ding wird


----------



## Bunkasan (3. November 2015)

Ich hab dich gewarnt...


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (3. November 2015)

Ja macht ja soweit Spaß... Ist nur frustrierend


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (3. November 2015)

lol .... jetzt kann ich den Bootloader nicht mehr installieren ... wieso geht das jetzt nicht mehr.... Mint und Ubuntu

Edit: es geht auch nicht auf einem anderen Laufwerk


----------



## Jimini (3. November 2015)

MrSuchtFruchtLP schrieb:


> wieso geht das jetzt nicht mehr


Ohne Angaben von Fehlermeldungen oder zumindest etwas exakteren Beschreibungen wird dir da leider kaum jemand weiterhelfen können.

MfG Jimini


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (3. November 2015)

ich bekomm ja keine fehlermeldung .... ausser das beim installieren des Bootloaders ein fehler aufgetreten ist.... ich kann dann auswählen auf welchem ich dann den Bootloader installieren will aber das ändert nichts... geht auf alles laufwerken nicht

Jetzt kam eine...


```
Die Ausführung dvon "grub install /dev/sda" ist fehlgeschlagen.
Dies ist ein schwerwiegender Feher.
```

dann kommt ein fenster wo ich das laufwerk auswählen kann wo ich es noch probieren kann/soll ... aber bei alles laufwerken kommz der selbe fehler mit dem jeweilig angepasstem pfad.

Edit 2:

Habe jetzt die installation von grub übersprungen... Dann wollte ich via Terminal grub installieren...


```
# sudo grub install /dev/sdc (weil das meine SSD ist wo mint sich eig installiert)
The Program "grub" is currently not installed. You can istall by typing (blablabla)
# sudo apt-get update
# sudo apt-get install grub
läuft durch
# grub install /dev/sdc
Probing devices to guess BIOS drivers. This may take a long time.

grub> install /dev/sdc

Error 12: Invalid device request
grub> install /dev/sda

Error 12: s.o.
grub>
```


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (3. November 2015)

```
root@N3OG:/home/n3og/kvm# update-initramfs  -u
update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.2.0-1-amd64
W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8107e-2.fw for module r8169
W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8107e-1.fw for module r8169
W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168h-2.fw for module r8169
W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168h-1.fw for module r8169
W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168g-3.fw for module r8169
W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168g-2.fw for module r8169
W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8106e-2.fw for module r8169
W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8106e-1.fw for module r8169
W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8411-2.fw for module r8169
W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8411-1.fw for module r8169
W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8402-1.fw for module r8169
W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168f-2.fw for module r8169
W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168f-1.fw for module r8169
W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8105e-1.fw for module r8169
W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168e-3.fw for module r8169
W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168e-2.fw for module r8169
W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168e-1.fw for module r8169
W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168d-2.fw for module r8169
W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168d-1.fw for module r8169
W: mdadm: the array /dev/md/imsm0 with UUID metadata=imsm
W: mdadm: is currently active, but it is not listed in mdadm.conf. if
W: mdadm: it is needed for boot, then YOUR SYSTEM IS NOW UNBOOTABLE!
W: mdadm: please inspect the output of /usr/share/mdadm/mkconf, compare
W: mdadm: it to /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf, and make the necessary changes.
root@N3OG:/home/n3og/kvm#
```
Die possible missings sind wegen ner eingebauten Soundkarte ohne Linux treiber ...d as wird auch noch was ^^
Whats the f******** problem ?! *in die Tastatur beiß*


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (4. November 2015)

habe evtl die lösung ... kernel bug ... https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=203548 probiere es mal aus


----------



## Bunkasan (4. November 2015)

Hast du an den Einstellungen vom Raidcontroller rumgespielt? Derlabert das was von nem Intel-Container. und dein Error 12 lässt auf probleme mit der menu.lst von Grub schließen. 

Was sagt denn ein*  mdadm --examine /dev/sd*



MrSuchtFruchtLP schrieb:



			habe evtl die lösung ... kernel bug ... https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=203548 probiere es mal aus
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
Das hatte ich dir vorgestern schon gesagt, du brauchst nur eine neuere qemu version, als debian bietet, da der bug im upstream schon gefixt wurde... 

https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugr...cgi?bug=802633


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (4. November 2015)

Der Raid Controller steht auf ahci..... Sollte ja gehen.... Wobei ich den Controller auch nur umgestellt habe und nicht den Raid vorher gelöscht habe.... Error 12 kommt als edit bin grad kurz kaufen und das Update von qemu hat nix gebracht.... Vlt habe ich aber auch nur das falsche Paket gekommen (wenn ich bei iceweasl nach Debian package suche hab ich die sbin Version genommen) weswegen ich mal den Kernel testweise jetzt auf 3.16 gebracht habe


----------



## Bunkasan (4. November 2015)

Hast du seit der Debian installation etwas umgestellt, wäre die richtige Frage. Und den Rest kann ich nicht wirklich entziffern...


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (4. November 2015)

Nope auch nicht

Update von qemu.... Wo bekomme ich das package zum installieren ? Bin zu doof das zu finden xD


----------



## Bunkasan (4. November 2015)

Deswegen hatte ich dir empfohlen eine andere Distribution zu installieren, es gibt (noch) keines...  Am einfachsten wäre es, du wartest mal ne Woche oder zwo und schaust ob es dann schon ein update für qemu im debian-rep gibt.

Läuft das Debian eigntlich jetzt noch? Blick bei dir langsam überhaupt nicht mehr durch.


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (4. November 2015)

Deswegen Kernel... Stand ja auch in dem Thread das dass half


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (4. November 2015)

hat es bei mir aber wie es scheint nicht

```
@N3Og:/home/n3og# mdadm --examine /dev/sd*
/dev/sda:
          Magic : Intel Raid ISM Cfg Sig.
        Version : 1.0.00
    Orig Family : ee36e3fe
         Family : ee36e3fe
     Generation : 00000042
     Attributes : All supported
           UUID : 78bf4e52:1d651e44:bfa686c1:a1d253ed
       Checksum : 0ef6c57b correct
    MPB Sectors : 1
          Disks : 2
   RAID Devices : 1

  Disk00 Serial : S21PNXAG933896P
          State : active
             Id : 00000000
    Usable Size : 488391944 (232.88 GiB 250.06 GB)

[RAID0SSD]:
           UUID : ffb7954f:b1ba268d:fe3537dd:3b730f01
     RAID Level : 0
        Members : 2
          Slots : [UU]
    Failed disk : none
      This Slot : 0
     Array Size : 976783360 (465.77 GiB 500.11 GB)
   Per Dev Size : 488391944 (232.88 GiB 250.06 GB)
  Sector Offset : 0
    Num Stripes : 1907780
     Chunk Size : 128 KiB
       Reserved : 0
  Migrate State : idle
      Map State : normal
    Dirty State : clean

  Disk01 Serial : S1SUNSAFB29629B
          State : active
             Id : 00000003
    Usable Size : 500112968 (238.47 GiB 256.06 GB)
/dev/sdb:
   MBR Magic : aa55
Partition[0] :   3907029167 sectors at            1 (type ee)
/dev/sdc:
   MBR Magic : aa55
Partition[0] :    479799296 sectors at         2048 (type 83)
Partition[1] :     20314114 sectors at    479803390 (type 05)
mdadm: No md superblock detected on /dev/sdc1.
/dev/sdc2:
   MBR Magic : aa55
Partition[0] :     20314112 sectors at            2 (type 82)
mdadm: No md superblock detected on /dev/sdc5.
```


----------



## Bunkasan (4. November 2015)

Nur nutzt du nicht Arch. Und damit gänzlich andere versionen. Abgesehen davon ist dieLösung in deinem Linkdie Anpassung der Startparameter, weil selbst das Kerneldowngrade nicht alle Probleme löst.

EDIT: Und da haben wir das Problem...  Da läuft nämlich ein Raid. Warum auch immer... dann bitte noch mal einmal *blkid *und _*fdisk -l *_bitte, damit ich ne übersicht bekomme.


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (4. November 2015)

Ohhhh ich installiere ne andere distro.... Theopraktisch muss das ja auch gehen


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (4. November 2015)

Installieren grad ubuntu 15.10 danach bekommst


----------



## Bunkasan (4. November 2015)

Na wenn das installieren jetzt geht... schadet aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (4. November 2015)

RAID ist weg... War ein Überbleibsel im controller.... Habe jetzt testweise such nochmal sdd RAID 0 eingeschaltet und jetzt wird er auch ordnungsgemäß erkennt

Nein ging nicht.... Grub fail .... Konnte aber der controller sein.... Ich probiers grade nochmal
 Und innerlich Fehler bei der grub Installation.... Ich probiere nochmal Debian  es ging ja mal auf der hdd die nie im Raid war


----------



## Bunkasan (4. November 2015)

Wenn du jetzt anfängst, in Gedankenfragmenten zu kommunizieren, bin ich raus...


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (4. November 2015)

Ja ich denke manchmal etwas zu kompliziert.... Bin etwas weiter habe den controller neu eingestellt und bin jetzt soweit das ich Windows setup starten kann .... Zwar noch mit der Fehlermeldung aber immerhin bootet jetzt die Windows ISO.... Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem das ich Windows nicht auf dem Laufwerk installieren kann Fehler: 0x80300002


----------



## Bunkasan (4. November 2015)

Hättest du einfach mal unter Linux das wasich dirgeschrieben hatte eingegeben, und danach den Superblock gelöscht, wären wir jetzt schon viel weiter. Mag sein, dass du kompliziert denkst, mein Problem ist allerdings, dass du dauernd irgendwelche nicht nachvollziehbaren Dinge machst, nicht auf Ratschläge hörst, selten Fragen beantwortest, und wenn, kaum brauchbare Informationen rausrückst... entschuldigen Sie meine ehrlichkeit, aber so macht das nicht viel Sinn.


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (4. November 2015)

Kein ding, ohne solche Worte löst man auch solche Probleme nicht  also nochmal stand der Dinge ?


----------



## Bunkasan (4. November 2015)

Wenn du jetzt mal auflistest, welche Laufwerke in welchem Modus laufen (Bios), was sich momentan auf den Laufwerken befindet, und was du jetzt alles versucht hast, und woran genau du gescheitert bist,haben wir etwas, wo wir weitermachen können.

PS: Bin für heute off, auch wenn ich on bin... also nicht auf Antwort warten... 

PPS: Falls du noch ein Linuxgebootetbekommst, lies dichmalüber  "mdadm Superblock löschen" ein, vielleicht bekommst dus ja alleine hin. Wenn nicht, lernst du trotzdem was... ^^

PPPS: Sicher ist sicher, steck alle Laufwerke die wichtige Daten enthalten vorher ab...


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (4. November 2015)

Also:
WD Black 2TB: Frisch Formatiert - gpt - ntfs
Samsung SSD 850 Pro 256GB: Frische Debian 8 installation mit der iso die du mir gegeben hast.
Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250GB: Frisch Formatiert - gpt - ntfs

Alles über AHCI Controller und kein RAID Verbund, alle Festplatten werden von Debian korrekt ausgelesen und angesprochen.

Erledigt:

1 zu 1 Das getan wie im Tutorial mit Tablet nebendran um das Video Live zu gucken.
1: Debian installieren
2: pci_stub in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules eingetragen
3: /etc/default/grub nach Tutorial verändert --> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet intel_iommu=on pci_stub.ids=10de:13c0,10de:0fbb"
4: update-initramfs
5: update-grub2
6: reboot

Bis hierhin alles perfekt ohne Fehler

7: Script zum Installieren der KVM verändert --> pfade an Nutzernamen geändert und Samba mit # versehen.
8: Script ausgeführt --> Fehlermeldung: (process:1725) GLib-WARNING **: /build/glib2.0-13jsla/glib2.0-2.46.1/ ./glib/gme
9: QEMU öffnet sich, Post kommt auf Bildschirm an GTX 980 an, Windows 10 Iso bootet auf linux Bildschirm (wahrscheinlich wegen den fehlenden GPU treibern, war ja im Video auch so)
10: Windows Setup gestartet, VirtIO Treiber geladen, VHDD gefunden, ausgewählt und nun die fehlermelung: "Windows kann nicht am ausgewählten Speicherort installiert werden. Prüfen Sie Ihr Medienlaufwerk. Weiter Informationen hierzu: 0x80300002."

Habe schon nach dem Fehler gegoogelt aber da finde ich nur tipps das ich doch bitte alleLaufwerke bisauf CD und HDD abschließen soll.

Ich schau solange Serie bis ich Info bekomme


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (5. November 2015)

Und da haben wir auch schon de Grund warum ich von Windows weg möchte -,- heute spuckt er mir den selben Text aber einen anderen Fehlercode aus ... und ich habe gestern abend nix mehr umgestellt oder gebastelt.... Jetztiger Fehler: 0x8007001b
beginne gleich mit dem googlen ... eine frage noch ... superblock in der VM oder im Host löschen ?


----------



## Bunkasan (5. November 2015)

Moin moin... genau so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. Damit kann man arbeiten. 

Der Superblock is auf (einer?) deiner SSDs, und verhindert wahrscheinlich, dass du was anderes als Debian installieren kannst. Hat nichts mit derVM an sich zu tun. Wohin versuchst du die VM eigentlich zu installieren?


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (5. November 2015)

Das Image ist in /home/N3OG/kvm sprich auf der ssd mit Linux.... Soll später aber mal auf eine eigene ssd ausgelagert werden

Bis jetzt habe ich nur Ubuntu und mint versucht, beide mit dem selben Fehler während Debian immer geht. Windows habe ich ehrlichgesagt nicht nochmal versucht


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (5. November 2015)

so... kann den superblock nicht löschen... Steht er kann das Laufwerk /dev/sdc nicht zum schreiben öffnen ... ich weiß nicht aber ich musste erst mdadm isntallieren... kann das sein das ich dann auch nix clearen brauch ?

EDIT: lol ich probier mal das ganze mit ner gebrannten CD zu installieren ... habe grade gelesen dass es für das Windows Setup zu schnell gehen kann ^^ grade weil die iso auch auf ner ssd lieg klingt das logisch.. ist ja doch noch deutlisch schneller als n USB 3.0 stick 

Edit2: okay CD geht auch nicht


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (5. November 2015)

Meh.... Kackendreck  ubuntu geht immer noch nicht :/


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (5. November 2015)

Habe es endlich geschafft Ubuntu zu installieren... Läuft auch alles super nur beim starten vom Script hängt sich der Rechner auf... Keine Fehlermeldung oder sonstwas...

Edit: ich glaube ich könnte noch etwas öfter die Edit funktion benutzen ^^

Edit 2: soo ... Bräuchte jetzt nur noch hilfe bei den Parametern  das script bringt den rechner zum absturz  anscheinend kann ubuntu nicht ganz damit umgehen


----------



## Jimini (6. November 2015)

Was genau bedeutet, dass der Rechner sich aufhängt? Reagiert er noch auf Magic SysRQ?
Es wird definitiv irgendwas geloggt. Schau mal in die Logfiles, insbesondere /var/log/syslog und /var/log/dmesg.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bunkasan (6. November 2015)

MrSuchtFruchtLP schrieb:


> Habe es endlich geschafft Ubuntu zu installieren... Läuft auch alles super nur beim starten vom _*Script*_ hängt sich der Rechner auf... Keine Fehlermeldung oder sonstwas...
> 
> Edit: ich glaube ich könnte noch etwas öfter die Edit funktion benutzen ^^
> 
> Edit 2: soo ... Bräuchte jetzt nur noch hilfe bei den _*Parametern*_  das script bringt den rechner zum absturz  anscheinend kann ubuntu nicht ganz damit umgehen



Sorry, Glaskugel is grad beim Tüv...


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (6. November 2015)

@Jimini kann ich erst gucken wenn ich wieder zuhause bin --> 
@Bunkasan kannst es dir ja mal angucken wenn du willst  hab gestern abend noch in den kommentaren mit dem typen gequatscht ... und der wollte sich das auch mal am WE anschauen  der kennt sich mit seiner methode vlt auch gut aus ^^


----------



## Jimini (6. November 2015)

Bitte poste so viele Infos wie möglich, sonst wird es schwierig, dir zu helfen. Welches Skript ist gemeint, welche Parameter wurden verwendet?
Ebenfalls helfen die schon zuvor erwähnten Logs weiter. Auszüge hieraus sind also wichtige Informationen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## MrSuchtFruchtLP (8. November 2015)

Sooo, am WE hat sich der ersteller vom Video vom anfang des Threads auf meinen Rechner geschaltet... er hat da so einiges rumprobiert... ansich es hat ja funktioniert nur ich konnte windows nicht installieren. das einzige was er diesbezüglich gemacht hat ist, er hat den controller von VirtIO auf IDE umgestellt. Nun läuft das ganze hier. Das scheint aber auch vlt ein Problem bei meiner Hardware sein.


----------

